# In the market ~



## ekemann (Sep 11, 2006)

I'm in the market for a road bike after having ridden my Cannondale H500 Hybrid for the past year or so. I've test ridden a lot from Scott to Specialized, Trek to Orbea and many others. 

I'm leaning towards the Orbeas and wanted to solicit some opinions from the readers of this forum. Let me first state that Orbea in _not very readily available _in the KC market (one shop) and to ride one in my size (57cm) I _had_ to ride an '06 Opal. I'm trying to decide between the Mitis w/Ultegra and the Onix (probably 105).

I'm 6'0", 205# and pushin' 50 ..... I ride recreationally, will not race, most likely will ride LBS group/training rides and occasional charity rides of various lengths. I just enjoy being out there on my bike!

What can I expect to be the differences in ride characteristics, handling and comfort levels between the two models. 

Any and all advice/recommendations/information will be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## Paris_Metro (Aug 7, 2006)

If you're looking at bang for the buck you can't go wrong with the Orbea brand. But, if you're riding recreationally, aren't a weight wennie, and you're a bigger guy you might want to check out some of the steel bikes out there (I don't think Orbea makes one). You can even buy a really cool vintage steel bike. I know Merckx (Gara Classic) Colnago (Master B-stay) and De Rosa (Neo Primato) offer some gorgeous steel bikes that are super durable and comfy to ride. Also, if comfort is your main criteria, you may go for a bike that allows you to sit more upright. The guys at Rivendell Bicycleworks offer some great stuff for rec riders. http://www.rivendellbicycles.com/

IMO, finding a good shop is at least as important as finding the right frame. That said, if these shops aren't bending over backward to find you the optimal bike (one you can test ride and that fits you), they aren't going to be there for you when something goes wrong. I have heard horror stories from people who plunk down $4,500 for an ill fitting bike. They usually experience all kinds of pain and give up riding forever. This is very unfortunate. If you have to, I would drive 6 hours or more to find a good shop. Steer clear of any shop that doesn't allow you to test ride or doesn't offer a proper bike fitting.


----------



## orcanova (Aug 27, 2006)

^ Not true. Orbea makes carbon, aluminum and steel bikes...

http://orbea-usa.com/fly.aspx?mId=m320&layout=viewproduct&taxId=464

He's already looking at two Orbea bikes....anyway...

I test road the Orca and Onyx before I bought my Orca. the Onyx felt stiff and powerful, and not uncomfortable.

I love the ride of Orbea carbon bikes...and I don't think you could go wrong with either the Mitis alloy with teh carbon stays or the Onyx...

A&B cycles in Springfield MO is a an Orbea dealer and they ship. Hope that helps.


----------



## Paris_Metro (Aug 7, 2006)

I stand corrected, Orbea does make a steel frame (it's not lugged, however, if you care about that sort of thing). The Spirit Carbon (steel frame with carbson stays & I'm assuming carbon forks) might be a perfect for you. Personally, I wouldn't recommend an all carbon or aluminum frame given ekemann's size and type of riding he does. Does the Onix have a weight limit?


----------



## orcanova (Aug 27, 2006)

I believe I read Orbea said anything under 250 is OK. Given he's 50 and doing recreational riding, I would think he's within a good range. Now if he was a hammerhead at that weight I might think differently.

Test ride should help him answer some of those questions.


----------



## ekemann (Sep 11, 2006)

orcanova said:


> I believe I read Orbea said anything under 250 is OK. Given he's 50 and doing recreational riding, I would think he's within a good range. Now if he was a hammerhead at that weight I might think differently.
> 
> Test ride should help him answer some of those questions.



emailed Orbea-USA regarding weight issues and they said either the Mitis or Onix would be an acceptable ride .... now, considering current weight is 200 and less should be in the offing, I feel good about my dilema. As for the "test ride" ~ ain't that easy as there is only one Orbea shop in town and they don't have one is stock. I'm getting closer though ~

Thanks for the insights!


----------



## rcordray (Jul 30, 2006)

I'm 6'0", 190 lbs. and 52 yrs old. I ride the '06 Opal and love the ride. Stepped up from an aluminum C'Dale R1000 w/ a carbon fork. The Orbea is just an incredible bike. Stiff, yet still compliant enough for long rides. 55 miles today and close to 5000' feet of climbing with no complaints. As with just about every toy, get the best you can afford. If you intend to do any climbing, you won't regret going full carbon. The weight savings alone are worth it.


----------



## jomico (Sep 16, 2006)

The Onyx is their entry level full carbon frame and I would recommend that if you are sold on getting a carbon bike. The ride will be more comfortable than an aluminum or a steel bike. It seems like you are at the $2,500 budget or so. The only thing I would suggest if you get the Onyx is to spend a little more (about $350.00) and get the Shimano Ultegra gruppo with it instead of the 105. There is a big difference between the two much more so than the Ultegra to the Dura-Ace. I rode an Orca earlier this year and I really liked it. Very responsive on climbs and extremely comfortable. It's a great brand and plentty of sexiness for the buck. Thest riding the bike is great but most shops don't let you check it out for a real ride so you can't really get a feel for bikes riding it around the parking lot so I wouldn't worry too much about test riding it. The other thing to keep in mind is that 07 models will be arriving soon and it may be worth your while to do a little research once you know the model you want and call shops to see if they have it in stock and if they will ship it to you. You might be able to get the Ultegra bike for the price of a 105. Check out Orbea-usa.com for a listing of shops or call them directly and they will probably tell you what's withink a few hundred miles of you. Hope this helps.


----------



## ekemann (Sep 11, 2006)

Okay ~ I'm pretty sure I'm going with a 2007 Onix. This is now a "box" bike and comes either Ultegra or Campy Mirage .... difference in price is $300. I know the Shimano/Campy thing is a personal preference but, is the extra $$$ worth it?

Thanks for the advice!

e~


----------



## jomico (Sep 16, 2006)

I think that the Ultegra is worth the extra $300 but if you decide not to spend the money on the Ultegra go with Mirage over Shimano 105. Also remember that Campy just upgraded all of their gruppos with new break levers and a new ultra torque crankset that eliminates the traditional bottom brakets but that is effective only with the 07 models which will go up in price anyways from the 06 models. Go to www.campagnolo.com to see the new gruppos.


----------



## jomico (Sep 16, 2006)

I think that the Ultegra is worth the extra $300 but if you decide not to spend the money on the Ultegra go with Mirage over Shimano 105. Also remember that Campy just upgraded all of their gruppos with new break levers and a new ultra torque crankset that eliminates the traditional bottom brakets but that is effective only with the 07 models which will go up in price anyways from the 06 models. Go to www.campagnolo.com to see the new gruppos.


----------



## c2m (Sep 1, 2006)

*My two cents*

Having just gone through the process, the 2007 Onix comes in 3 flavors, Ultegra, Mirage, and SRAM's new Rival group.

Ultegra is certainly a good choice. I dont know much about Mirage, but if you like the campy shifters then you will like that better.

The SRAM Rival is worth considering. The shifting internals are different, its uses SRAM's double tap action. If you like that you should seriously consider it. The components of Rival weigh less than Ultegra, in some cases like the shifters a lot less. Also appealing about Rival, the different between Rival and the expensive SRAM Force group is just weight/materials. For example the internals of the shifter between Rival and Force are the same the main difference is Force uses a carbon brake lever and a magnusium shifter lever, while rival uses alumium on both levers, only a difference of 30g. The internals of Shimano vary between 105, Ultegra, and Dura-ace thus the shifting performance can vary as well. The only downside I see to SRAMs group will be if there are durable over the long run, its a new product vs ones that have evolved over many years,

Also note, I am not 100% sure about this, but from what I have seen in the catalog and here. The color of the 2007 Onix will depend on the group you select. The catalog has ultegra/blue, sram/orange, and mirage/red (I might have red/blue reversed). Although I believe the catalog is wrong and sram/red and mirage/orange. :thumbsup:


----------



## critchie (Apr 27, 2004)

The Onix bikes are SRAM/orange, Campy/red and Ultegra/blue. The SRAM bike is only $2200, but does have a downgraded wheelset from the Ultegra. I would buy the SRAM group over the Shimano group -- durability should not be an issue. First, they have tested this stuff endlessly over the past couple of years on race bikes and their stuff is flawless in the dirt.

Just MHO, and i do have a shop and have gotten to ride the SRAM stuff -- i will have Force on my 2007 bike.

Oh, the stuff about heavier riders on steel, that's BS. You're much better off on carbon and you don't have to get a frame that weighs 6lbs so it won't be the wimpiest thing you ever rode.


----------



## patsdiner (Nov 15, 2005)

I, too, switched from a hybrid to a road bike. Was 6'1", 210 lbs, now 170 lbs; so weight will be less of a factor for you. My first road bike, which I still have and will use, is aluminum with carbon fork. Not a overly harsh ride, but I was captured by the allure (hype?) of the carbon frame. So, a week ago, I bought the 2007 Orbea Onix TDF (the blue/Ultegra). List $2400, got it for $2400 including tax and pedals. The ride? Very sweet. Like riding on glass; smooth. Better than the aluminum. I also considered the Scott CR1 (none in stock in my size, expensive), Felt F4C (didn't have a F3C (Ultegra). The 4C was all red (ugh!) and cheep looking). Saw the Onix and had to control my reaction, knowing negotiations were to come. One HOT bike!


----------

